# SWOCC - Catfish tourny, 6/13/09



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Next Saturday, June 13th, will be our first Night tourney for the year, on the Great Miami River in South Dayton at the West Carrolton Ramp ( by the Dam) We start at 5 pm and weigh in is at midnight, should be a nice mix of mostly channels with some flatties. This pool has been fishing pretty good lately so hopefully we can get this event in before the flatties go on the beds. 

This pool is about 2 miles long and can handle up to about a 17.5 deep V, ( thats what I use) I suggest a little caution loading and unloading but other then that, most of this pool is from 4-18 ft deep.
Still a 4 fish limit , all fish over 14", $30 per boat, up to 3 person teams, ( 4 rod per boat limit if you have 3 folks) 

If high water causes us to move sites, a decision will be made at the ramp entrance to move to Eastwood Lake (15 minutes away) so plan on meeting at the ramp no matter what the conditions. 

We have a few nice items for the door prizes including a Quantum Big Cat rod for this event!

Also consider our upcoming events: 
July 25th, Eastwood Lake (Dayton) 5pm - Midnight ( any size motor but lake is idle speed only) 
August 15th, Ohio River , New Richmond Ramp 5pm - Midnight
Sept 12th, Cowan lake, Wilmington, 5pm - Midnight ( 9.9 HP limit or w/ bigger motor you can use trolling motor only)
Oct 3rd, CJ Brown Lake, 8am-3pm ( Day tourney) 
November 7th, Ohio River, Public Landing in DT Cinci, 8am - 3pm

If anyone has any questions, please contact me!
Mark Blauvelt ( Salmonid )
[email protected]


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

I won't be there but I'd suggest telling folks about the shallow flats just upriver from the River Rd ramp as well as the shallow areas before/at the pipes upriver from there.  ..... wouldn't want any busted props.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Mark,
> 
> I won't be there but I'd suggest telling folks about the shallow flats just upriver from the River Rd ramp as well as the shallow areas before/at the pipes upriver from there.  ..... wouldn't want any busted props.


Mellon!! Your not going to be there????

Yeah Mark has a brand new shiny prop, would not want to get that thing dinged up....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Mellon!! Your not going to be there????


Nah, sorry with the way things have went this year I'm just not into it. Maybe next year though.

Good luck to you guys. Hopefully you'll see some 10+ Channels and a 20# Flathead or two.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a reminder, were a "Go", river is up 1 ft and chocolate, but not much debrie, ( Perfect) just reminding folks we launch from the ramp on Hydraulic Rd ( by the Dam) at 5:00 PM sharp!

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well... how did it turn out?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark and myself took first place with just under 25 pounds 4 fish as well as big fish.

Bundy took second place with 4 fish 12 pounds

Doc, Larry, and Josh took 3rd place

I will get pictures up later today when I wake up haha


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job, congrats. How many boats were their?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Just 4 boats showed. Congrats mark and brian!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks!!! It was a nice night to be out and fish weather turned out nice and there was enough current.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If someone emails me the pics I'll add them to the site.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

There on the way Bryan!
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A great night for a tourny, water was up a foot but was dropping hard from the day before, mostly cloudy, threatened to rain but didnt, no wind and hardly anyone else out on the pool at West Carrolton.

Because the river was dropping hard, the fish had moved off of the bank structures and were out in deeper water which made them hard to locate.

Only had 4 boats show up ( not sure what happened to the other folks who said they would be there??) and the first place team of Mark Blauvelt ( Salmonid) and Brian Lin (Fishdealer04) brought in a 4 fish limit of 24.4 lbs, Brian also had BIG Fish with a 6.8 lb channel.










although we culled quite a few fish to get these, we did get 1 flathead on a live gill which we later culled but here is the picture









if you look close at his back, you can tell they are hard into the spawn, here is a close up of his battle scars!










next for 2nd place with also a full limit of 4 fish was was Team Bundy fishing by himself (fishnfreak) so a nice job with 12.0 lbs










Next for 3rd place was Doc, Larry and Josh Lange ( Doc & Firecat) with 2 fish good for 5.0 lbs, you can not tell from the pictures but both fish were slightly deformed, 1 fish had no upper lip and the other had a hairlip?? I think they got pics, if so, can you guys post them? 










All in all, a nice little gathering of good friends and good competition! We look forward to next months event at Eastwood Lake near Dayton, that event will be held after the spawn on July 25th, from 5:00 PM -Midnight 


Until next time, Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Great seeing everyone again, Team Lange caught nothing but alien freak fish at this tournament and a big Backstroker. We had a great time weather was great and wish the fishing would have been as good as the day before when Josh and I were on the water, one day makes a big difference.

Here are pictures of the one fish that startled us no upper lip looked like his whole upper jaw was removed and the other Channel has a solid black head on him weird to say the least




















............Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Was a great nite to be on the river.Doc those fish made the night.Whats in the water in dayton lol. Hope to see you all in Madison at the classic.It will be a great time by all.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Everytime I look at those pictures of that fish I cant keep but cracking up. Haha just a crazy cat.


----------

